# Ford YT 16H



## Leo Lorenson (Nov 30, 2019)

I have a Ford YT 16H with a 42 inches mower. Can i fir on tis tractor a 34 inches mower coming from a Ford LT -81?

Thanks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Leo! I'll leave this question to one of our numerous resident Ford experts.


----------

